# Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Trailer & Pics]



## Raz3r (18. September 2012)

Hi,

da es ja im Moment über den Fast & Furious 6 Film heiß her geht mit News, Bildern, Videos ect... dachte ich mir starte ich mal einen art Sammelthread, um über den Film bzw die ganze FF-Reihe zu diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*News*

01.02.2013 - Dwayne Johnson und Vin Diesel geben gemeinsam Gas: Inhaltsangabe zu "Fast & Furious 6" - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de 
15.10.2012 - Unfall bei Fast & Furious 6 : Ist Paul Walkers Gasfuß kaputt? | News | moviepilot.de
09.10.2012 - "Fast & Furious 6": Tyrese Gibson twittert kommentiertes Video und lässiges Bild vom Set - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
28.09.2012 - Coole neue Videos und Bilder zu den Dreharbeiten von "The Fast and The Furious 6" - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
18.09.2012 - "Fast & Furious 6": Drei weitere Videos von den Dreharbeiten zum Actioner auf Teneriffa - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de 
12.09.2012 - Bei den Dreharbeiten zu "Fast & Furious 6": The Rock stoppt Einbrecher - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de 
30.07.2012 - "Fast & Furious 6": Joe Taslim würzt Franchise mit Martial-Arts-Einlagen - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de 
24.04.2012 - "Fast and Furious" trifft "Haywire": Gina Carano in "Fast and the Furious 6" - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de 
13.04.2012 - "The Fast and the Furious 6": Jason Statham lehnt Rolle ab - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de 
16.02.2012 - Dwayne Johnson über "The Fast and the Furious": Teil 6 und 7 werden doch getrennt gedreht - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
22.12.2011 - "The Fast and The Furious": Hauptdarsteller Vin Diesel plaudert über Teil 6 und 7 - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de 


*Release*

US: 24. Mai 2013
DE: 23. Mai 2013

*Trailer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2IlqVZSotQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVz9_GJJLFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjy7RWV3JHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yk591LooaKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Studio*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Story*

Seit Dom und Brian mit ihrem Raub in Rio de Janeiro das Imperium  eines Gangsterbosses gestürzt und ihre Crew mit 100 Mio. $ im Gepäck  verlassen haben, haben sich unsere Helden über den ganzen Globus  verstreut. 
Doch die Tatsache, dass sie nicht nach Hause zurückkehren  können und nun ständig auf der Flucht sein müssen, macht ihnen schwer zu  schaffen.Unterdessen hat Hobbs eine Organisation von tödlichen  Söldnerfahrern schon durch zwölf Länder verfolgt, aber ohne Erfolg. 
Deren Kopf (Evans) hat sich eine gnadenlose Stellvertreterin und alte  Bekannte an seine Seite geholt: Letty, Doms tot geglaubte Liebe. 
Die  einzige Möglichkeit, die kriminelle Bande zu stoppen, besteht darin, sie  auf der Straße zu schlagen, also bittet Hobbs Dom, ihm zu helfen 
und  sein Eliteteam in London zu versammeln. Die Bezahlung: Voller  Straferlass für alle, so dass sie heimkehren und ihre Familien wieder  komplettieren können.


*Drehort**e*

London (UK)
Teneriffa (Kanarische Inseln)
Deutschland (DE)


*Regisseur*

Justin Lin


*Drehbuchautor*

Chris Morgan


*Schauspieler*

Fast and the Furious 6 (2013) - Full cast and crew


*Bilder vom Set *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Videos vom Set*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fjCyQMRuY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBaQF0Tmies

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93hNSJ-5gHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkI7sCyaOCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVqAvh2LbJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50103623

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjdE4kpnBso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9i1j17f6DZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Behind the Scenes*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQioGeTWqSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_8V1GqCrq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i76iQt0EElQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Mein persöhnlicher Favorit. xD)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYJoGE5W9vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEwOYNnI1hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2HPFbDPSPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Michelle Kosinksi von NBC TODAY-Show war am Set in London und interviewte die Schauspieler, sind aber auch viele Scenen aus Teil 5.
Behind the scenes of <-- Falls das Youtubevideo nicht funktioneren sollte.)


*Interessante Links*


Hier seht ihr Links zu Fast & Furious und den Schauspielern.
Von den Schauspielern gab es in den letzten paar Wochen fast täglich Bilder vom Set.
Auf twitter gibt es von den Schauspielern öffter News statt auf Facebook.

Facebook-Links:

https://www.facebook.com/fast.furious.DE <-- Deutsche offizielle Seite 
https://www.facebook.com/FastandFurious <-- US offizielle Seite

https://www.facebook.com/DwayneJohnson <-- Dwayne "The Rock" Johnsons Fanpage
https://www.facebook.com/PaulWalker <-- Paul Walkers Fanpage (diese updatet er persöhnlich)
https://www.facebook.com/PaulWalkerOfficial <-- Diese Seite von Paul Walker wird von einem Team geupdatet
https://www.facebook.com/VinDiesel <-- Vin Diesels Fanpage


Twitter-Links:

https://twitter.com/UniversalPics <-- Offizielle Seite von Universal Pictures (verifiziert von twitter)
https://twitter.com/FastFurious <-- Offizielle Seite von Fast & Furious (verifiziert von twitter)
https://twitter.com/TheRock <-- Dwayne "The Rock" Johnsons Profil (verifiziert von twitter)
https://twitter.com/RealPaulWalker <-- Paul Walkers Profil (verifiziert von twitter)
https://twitter.com/Tyrese <-- Tyrese Gibsons Profil (verifiziert von twitter)


IMDb-Seite:

Fast and the Furious 6 (2013) - IMDb


Official Site:

Fast & Furious 6 Movie | Official Site for the Fast & Furious 6 Film | In Theaters May 24, 2013


Ich halte diese Seite ständig aktuell, wenn es neue News gibt.

Dann auf einen langen Sammelthread. 


mfg
Raz3r

​​


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread*

Wird bestimmt lustig und gut der Film
Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## Citynomad (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread*

Bei den Videos stellt sich die Frage, ob die sich nen riesen Spaß daraus machen und die Videos quasi abgesprochen sind, oder ob die echt Probleme miteinander haben oder wildes "Klappsgiving" feiern.

PS: Danke für die Sammlung, vor allem der Videos.


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread*

Ich erwarte da nicht wirklich viel.
Der fünfte Teil hatte doch kaum noch was mit Strassenrennen zu tun. War mehr ein Action Film. Zwar gut, aber nicht das was ich von einem Fast&Furious erwarte.

Teil 1 und 2 fand ich noch in Ordnung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread*

Action haltig war er schon mir hat er aber trotzdem gut gefallen, weil er gut gemacht wurde.
Ausserdem wenn es immer das gleiche wär würde es ja keiner mehr anschauen


----------



## Raz3r (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread*

@Citynomad: Ich denke nicht das die Videos alle mal so eben entstanden sind.
Also ich sag mal so: Ich glaube nicht das die Videos und Szenen alle so entstanden sind, weil es Stress am Set gibt.
Ist bestimmt auch PR mit drin um die Werbetrommel zu rühren.

@Blizzard23: Universal meinte mal das die Serie von den Strassenrennen weg geht und sie den Schwerpunkt auf Raubüberfälle legen wollen.
Und dies mit den getunten Autos verbinden. 
Ich fand es auch schade das es im fünten Teil kein Rennen gab wo die zB den Porsche bekommen.
Bei der Scene wo Vin Diesel meinte fahren wir ein Rennen und alles im Kino wartete gespannt aufs Rennen, und schwups hatten sie den Porsche und die Scene wechselte in Hauptquatier zurück. xD 
Dafür war das 1/4 Meile Rennen gut. 

Ich füge noch dem Startpost ein Interview hinzu. Das hatte ich eben vergessen.

Hier noch das Interview: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2HPFbDPSPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raz3r (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt zwei neue Videos vom Set. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVqAvh2LbJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkI7sCyaOCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread*

#4 und 5# waren der Hammer ich freu mich voll auf #6 
Dwaynes Oberarme sind sowas von brutal


----------



## Raz3r (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

So es gibt neue News zu Fast6. Neues Video vom Set und neue Bilder.

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18475287.html

Die neuen Bilder findet ihr auf: Coole neue Videos und Bilder zu den Dreharbeiten von "The Fast and The Furious 6" - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Es ist erstmals was zur Story bekannt. 
(Infos siehe oben unter "Story")


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Fast & Furious 5 ist für mich einer der besten Filme, die je gedreht worden sind und mein Lieblingsfilm #2!!! Kann daher den nächsten Teil kaum noch erwarten ...


----------



## Dragonfire (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Für mich war bis jetzt noch jeder Teil sehenswert. Freu mich daher auch auf Teil 6.

Nen anständigen Trailer gibts noch nicht, oder? Aber vermutlich nicht, wenn die noch mitten in den Dreharbeiten stecken


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

Dragonfire schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war bis jetzt noch jeder Teil sehenswert. Freu mich daher auch auf Teil 6.
> 
> Nen anständigen Trailer gibts noch nicht, oder? Aber vermutlich nicht, wenn die noch mitten in den Dreharbeiten stecken



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Cleenz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Oh mein Gott bin ich jetzt wieder aufgeregt! Danke für die schöne Sammlung! Ich hoffe nur das wird jetzt mal wieder ein anständiger Teil! War ja durchaus durchwachsen die Serie:

1. Teil - Grandios
2. Teil - Sehenswert
3. Teil - Katastrophe
4. Teil - Laaaangweilig
5. Teil - Brilliant
6. Teil - bitte bitte bitte auch brilliant!

Naja, aber von der Cast her sind die großen Hoffnungen glaube ich gerechtfertigt. Hauptsache es gibt wieder jede Menge japanische getunte Autos - dann bin ich schon glücklich


----------



## Raz3r (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Hab noch was Material gefunden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjdE4kpnBso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9i1j17f6DZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

ich freu mich auch drauf... leider sind die Autos in den letzten Teilen nicht mehr ganz so im Mittelpunkt wie vorher, aber trotzdem Sehenswert


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ich freu mich auch drauf... leider sind die Autos in den letzten Teilen nicht mehr ganz so im Mittelpunkt wie vorher, aber trotzdem Sehenswert


 Dafuer sind sie schneller und teurer geworden und geiler auch noch


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Weiss nicht, ich fand den ersten Teil am besten, da helfen auch die tollsten Autos nix....


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

der is auch nicht schlecht sogar sehr gut.
ich find den 5 aber deutlich besser als den 4 und den 3 teil.


----------



## Raz3r (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Hab neue News vom Set für euch. 

Unfall bei Fast & Furious 6 : Ist Paul Walkers Gasfuß kaputt? | News | moviepilot.de

Paul Walker hat sich anscheinend bei einer Stuntszene am Kreuzband verletzt.
Jedoch soll laut einem Universal-Insider weiter alles so laufen wie gehabt.
Der Kinostart soll so *nicht* verschoben werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Ich hoffe das weiter gedreht wird und der Film auch pünktlich rauskommt


----------



## Raz3r (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Neue Bilder vom Set mit Paul Walker und Vin Diesel. (Siehe Anhang [Vin Diesel] und Instagram [Paul Walker].)

Photo by fastandfuriousmovie • Instagram


----------



## Raz3r (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

*PUSH*

Nach ca. 2 Monaten gibt es endlich eine Inhaltsangabe zu Fast Six.

"Seit Dom und Brian mit ihrem Raub in Rio de Janeiro das Imperium  eines Gangsterbosses gestürzt und ihre Crew mit 100 Mio. $ im Gepäck  verlassen haben, haben sich unsere Helden über den ganzen Globus  verstreut. Doch die Tatsache, dass sie nicht nach Hause zurückkehren  können und nun ständig auf der Flucht sein müssen, macht ihnen schwer zu  schaffen.Unterdessen hat Hobbs eine Organisation von tödlichen  Söldnerfahrern schon durch zwölf Länder verfolgt, aber ohne Erfolg.  Deren Kopf (Evans) hat sich eine gnadenlose Stellvertreterin und alte  Bekannte an seine Seite geholt: Letty, Doms tot geglaubte Liebe. Die  einzige Möglichkeit, die kriminelle Bande zu stoppen, besteht darin, sie  auf der Straße zu schlagen, also bittet Hobbs Dom, ihm zu helfen und  sein Eliteteam in London zu versammeln. Die Bezahlung: Voller  Straferlass für alle, so dass sie heimkehren und ihre Familien wieder  komplettieren können."

Quelle: moviejones.de 

PS: Diese News ist auch auf etlichen anderen Seiten im Internet zu finden.

Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt wie das mit Letty läuft. Ob Dom sie jetzt hasst? Oder ob sie sich zusammen gegen Hobbs stellen? Man weiß es nicht. 

Am Montag erscheint auch erstmals ein Trailer zum Film.
Dieser wird in der Werbepause beim Super-Bowl gezeigt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Februar 2013)

Hört sich gar nicht mal schlecht an 
Ich freu mch schon drauf, weiß man denn schon wann genau der film rauskommt?


----------



## Raz3r (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hört sich gar nicht mal schlecht an
> Ich freu mch schon drauf, weiß man denn schon wann genau der film rauskommt?



Siehe Startpost. 

DE: 23. Mai 2013
US: 24 Mai 2013


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Februar 2013)

Danke  
Ist es echt möglich das er hier hier früher läuft als in den usa??


----------



## Raz3r (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Siehe hier: Fast and the Furious 6 (2013) - Release dates 
Aber ist ja nur ein Tag.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Februar 2013)

Kommt mir aber trotzdem komisch vor, normalerweise ist es immer andersherum


----------



## Raz3r (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Ja, aber sieh mal in Belgien kommt er schon am 22. Mai raus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Februar 2013)

Find ich noch komischer


----------



## Raz3r (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Hier noch der Trailer von heute Nacht.

Wer von euch hat den Trailer auch beim Super-Bowl gesehn?
Morgen kommt übrigends ein 3min. Trailer um 18Uhr raus. 
Dies wurde auf der deutschen FB-Seite gepostet und von Justin Lin bei twitter bestätigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjy7RWV3JHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PornoStyle (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

ich freu mich schon unheimlich drauf gleich kino gucken gehn trailer sieht geil aus^^


----------



## Raz3r (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Hier ist noch ein erweiterter Trailer von 27 Sekunden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yk591LooaKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier der Extended Trailer [Deutsch]
3min. Playtime. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVz9_GJJLFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Februar 2013)

Der film muss jamal richtig geil werden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast and Furious 6 News- / Diskussionsthread [Neue Videos & Pics]*

Oh yeah. Die werden ja immer besser. Kann es kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## Raz3r (26. Februar 2013)

Hier ist ein "Behind the scenes" Clip von der Sendung "Extra".
Der Clip geht 1.22min. und ist ganz lustig gemacht. Reinschauen lohnt sich. 

Sneak Peek: On the Set of 'Fast & Furious 6' | ExtraTV.com


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

Die Filme beeinflussen sogar die kriminelle Welt! 

Wie im Film


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. März 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Filme beeinflussen sogar die kriminelle Welt!
> 
> Wie im Film


 
Ist ja geil das das auch noch klappt


----------



## Raz3r (5. März 2013)

Hab ich auch von gehört. xD

Das wäre was für Galileo.


----------



## Raz3r (28. April 2013)

Es gibt 2 neue Behind the scenes Trailer mit neuen Filmszenen. Morgen kommt auch ein zweiter Trailer zum Film raus.
Fast 6 geht übrigends 145min.
Außerdem kommt am 11. Juli 2014 Fast and Furious 7 in die Kinos, dies steht schon fest.
Die Vorarbeiten (Pre-Production) laufen schon und im Sommer soll gedreht werden. 
Allerdings ist jetzt James Wan der bei "Saw" Regisseur war für Justin Lin eingesprungen, da er nicht mehr
den siebten Teil machen möchte und sich anderen Projekten widmen möchte.

So jetzt aber viel Spaß mit den 2 neuen Behind the scenes Trailern. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQioGeTWqSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_8V1GqCrq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: Hier der zweite finale Trailer zum Film.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2IlqVZSotQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

